# Orient Star Classic Rose Gold WZ0031DE



## music_healing

I need an elegant rose gold watch..
the new line of Orient Star , launched in April 2009, caught my attention..

after studying it.. I ask Orient to let me try the WZ0031DE

After 5 days of trying the new line

I got everything I need in this watch.. for an elegant dress watch

It's automatic, it can be automatic and hand wound also
This watch need only 10 wound to max 40 hours power reserve
- I feel like owning a Spring Drive seiko hahaha

I dont have to wear it daily, just need +/- 10 seconds, to 10 times wound the crown.. walaaaa ---- 40 hours power is ready to go

it has Day dial in retrograde style
it has Date dial
it has power reserve

Superb finishing, rose gold combination of brushed and polished rose gold
Superb leather strap with excelent comfy Orient star deployant

It goes well for Man and Woman ... I guess Orient Star could market this watch as Unisex watch IMO

I just like to share some pictures of this beautiful watch



















I am still doing a full review... so I post in Image gallery to show some pictures


----------



## music_healing

Dial of the watch : 
Consist of two layer : lower layer and upper layer. It is so beautifully done, how the 2 dial perfectly each each other
Upper layer consist of two pattern : outer pattern and inner patter
Lower layer is the sub dial..

Watch has 3 Sub Dial - each sub dial is decorated by rose gold border in various style
Each sub dial , has it owns beautiful pattern . that is embossed pattern.. not printed, embossed pattern.. how incredible the detail from each embossed subdial pattern

I still try to get the best pictures with my pocket cam. its so hard
I deliberately give harsh light , in order to try to show the multiple pattern of dial and subdial.. Later on, if I could get better pictures. i would update


----------



## music_healing

Side profile of the watch..
It consist of the combination of brushed and polished Rose Gold, with double countour edge.. 
no sharp edge.. the lug hugs the wrist
Crown its signed crafted not laser crafted


































size comes later.. still in office dont have the tool to presicely measure each detail


----------



## music_healing

Leather bracelet is very high quality leather.. brown smooth leather.. sticth 
thick and suple
comes with Orient star signed deployant.. full rose gold

















Sapphire crystal is so nice.. it is slight dome but very beautiful dome
minimalistic yet so elegant









but it is not AR coated


----------



## music_healing

Sharing some of pictures, wrist shots and woman's wrist shot


----------



## BenL

I saw your watch in the WRUW threads starting a couple days ago. ;-)

I'm really digging the rose gold and leather band combination. Great pictures, and the watch looks really classy.

Thanks for the shot, and for the review! :-!


----------



## kiwidj

About time you posted your great pics of that sweet watch here! Good stuff, mate. That really is a gorgeous looking watch...:-!


----------



## music_healing

I try to have some back case shot ...

























and also try to give the lug and side profile better.. since I love the double curve , part polished part brushed, it is made so nice


----------



## BenL

Beautiful shot - really liking the rose gold. b-)


----------



## music_healing

Pattern of the dial


----------



## music_healing

trying to have some macro shot today

Showing the day wheel









Showing the date wheel









Power Reserve
Even the minute index baton, each gold batton has it owns pattern









the whole dial 


















as u can see, each dial has it own embossed pattern, its a very unique and detailed pattern


----------



## kiwidj

Very nicely done...:-!


----------



## BenL

Great job capturing those lines. :-!


----------



## BenL

Just wondering, what's the MSRP on this Orient?


----------



## music_healing

BenL said:


> Just wondering, what's the MSRP on this Orient?


the price tag is 85.000 yen

dunno.. if I really want it, I guess I could get it under 700 usd

but we ll see

I just love wearing good watches..
I got this baby for 3 weeks , before they launch and sell the whole set to public...


----------



## music_healing

sorry double post


----------



## BenL

music_healing said:


> the price tag is 85.000 yen
> 
> dunno.. if I really want it, I guess I could get it under 700 usd
> 
> but we ll see
> 
> I just love wearing good watches..
> I got this baby for 3 weeks , before they launch and sell the whole set to public...


You must be some VIP to get it before the rest of the market. No wonder - I was trying to find some information on it yesterday, but couldn't find anything! 

Any other models from the collection that come in rose gold?


----------



## Ulysses-31

I'd take a look at the brochures here. There are some stunning pieces there.

http://www.orient-watch.jp/product/catalog/

If you see something you like i'm sure Seiya or Chino would give you a quote.


----------



## music_healing

some of my Orient Star photos 
Just taken with a piece of newspaper , Orient and camera

hope u like the results



















and wristshot of the day


----------



## BenL

I like it very much, great photos. :-!


----------



## David_FL

Doc, do you know how many jewels this watch has and how many beats? Would love to hear it's 28,000 beats.


----------



## danielb

Looks fantastic.:-!
Great photos :thanks


----------



## music_healing

David_FL said:


> Doc, do you know how many jewels this watch has and how many beats? Would love to hear it's 28,000 beats.


AFAIK its 21600...


----------



## David_FL

music_healing said:


> AFAIK its 21600...


Thanks for letting me know about the beats of 21,600. I have ordered the same watch from Higuchi in Japan and it's on it's way to me via Express Mail (ES) from Japan and should arrive by the end of this week.

I had to have it mailed to Miami and then my forwarding company in Miami will courier it to me here in Panama. I did not want to mail the watch direct to Panama as it could easily end up on a postal workers wrist rather than mine :-|

It takes a few extra days to get it this way but at least I'm assured to get it.

I'm sure that I won't be seeing a lot of people with this watch where I live and I just may be the only one in Central America with this watch at least for a long, long time.

I'm really excited to get this watch and it will be my first Orient. I hope I'm not disappointed. I will post some of my own comments on my own watch once I get it. I based getting this watch on your review which I thought was outstanding and the photos were very nice as well.

Are you still liking your watch? Is it growing on you or has the "new" worn off yet ;-)

David


----------



## Jennifer C

music_healing said:


> I need an elegant rose gold watch..
> the new line of Orient Star , launched in April 2009, caught my attention..
> 
> after studying it.. I ask Orient to let me try the WZ0031DE
> 
> After 5 days of trying the new line
> 
> I got everything I need in this watch.. for an elegant dress watch
> 
> It's automatic, it can be automatic and hand wound also
> This watch need only 10 wound to max 40 hours power reserve
> - I feel like owning a Spring Drive seiko hahaha
> 
> I dont have to wear it daily, just need +/- 10 seconds, to 10 times wound the crown.. walaaaa ---- 40 hours power is ready to go
> 
> it has Day dial in retrograde style
> it has Date dial
> it has power reserve
> 
> Superb finishing, rose gold combination of brushed and polished rose gold
> Superb leather strap with excelent comfy Orient star deployant
> 
> It goes well for Man and Woman ... I guess Orient Star could market this watch as Unisex watch IMO
> 
> I just like to share some pictures of this beautiful watch
> 
> I am still doing a full review... so I post in Image gallery to show some pictures


That is a gorgeous watch!!! Where would one buy this watch in the US or Canada? I would really like to see it in person.


----------



## David_FL

Jennifer,

They are not for sale in the USA or Canada, only Japan. I just ordered one from Higuchi Watches in Japan and it will be here in Panama next week. I'm excited about getting it as it's my first Orient. I saw it on this forum for the first time and it was one of those "I got to have one moments". 

I've got to quit visiting these forums! :-!

David
Panama


----------



## BenL

David_FL said:


> Jennifer,
> 
> They are not for sale in the USA or Canada, only Japan. I just ordered one from Higuchi Watches in Japan and it will be here in Panama next week. I'm excited about getting it as it's my first Orient. I saw it on this forum for the first time and it was one of those "I got to have one moments".
> 
> I've got to quit visiting these forums! :-!
> 
> David
> Panama


Congrats on the Orient, David! Don't forget to post pictures once it arrives! :-!


----------



## music_healing

David_FL said:


> Thanks for letting me know about the beats of 21,600. I have ordered the same watch from Higuchi in Japan and it's on it's way to me via Express Mail (ES) from Japan and should arrive by the end of this week.
> 
> I had to have it mailed to Miami and then my forwarding company in Miami will courier it to me here in Panama. I did not want to mail the watch direct to Panama as it could easily end up on a postal workers wrist rather than mine :-|
> 
> It takes a few extra days to get it this way but at least I'm assured to get it.
> 
> I'm sure that I won't be seeing a lot of people with this watch where I live and I just may be the only one in Central America with this watch at least for a long, long time.
> 
> I'm really excited to get this watch and it will be my first Orient. I hope I'm not disappointed. I will post some of my own comments on my own watch once I get it. I based getting this watch on your review which I thought was outstanding and the photos were very nice as well.
> 
> Are you still liking your watch? Is it growing on you or has the "new" worn off yet ;-)
> 
> David


I wear the watch regularly in daytime at office  
its planned to be the daily office watch for me ...

still admiring it... some people at work are also liking it


----------



## David_FL

music_healing said:


> I wear the watch regularly in daytime at office
> its planned to be the daily office watch for me ...
> 
> still admiring it... some people at work are also liking it


Thanks and counting the days until mine makes it way down to Panama.

David


----------



## music_healing

David_FL said:


> Thanks and counting the days until mine makes it way down to Panama.
> 
> David


wish u the best David..

first interesting thing to do is

manually wound the watch
and keep your eyes at the back behind the crown
enjoy to see the small lever moving and storing power

just max it 40 hours.. takes +/- 20-30 turn

William


----------



## Jennifer C

David_FL said:


> Jennifer,
> 
> They are not for sale in the USA or Canada, only Japan. I just ordered one from Higuchi Watches in Japan and it will be here in Panama next week. I'm excited about getting it as it's my first Orient. I saw it on this forum for the first time and it was one of those "I got to have one moments".
> 
> I've got to quit visiting these forums! :-!
> 
> David
> Panama


Thanks for the info. I'll wait until you receive the watch and then decide if I want to buy one for my brother. How much did it cost you, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## David_FL

Jennifer C said:


> Thanks for the info. I'll wait until you receive the watch and then decide if I want to buy one for my brother. How much did it cost you, if you don't mind me asking.


727.77 including shipping from Higuchi in Japan. Comes via Express Air Mail and arrives in thre to five says. Last time I got one I ordered it on Monday and it arrived on Wednesday in Florida!! Quicker than Fed Exp or Airborne if it had come from the USA.

Highly recommend Katsu at Higuchi. Good,fair and honest person to deal with.

David


----------



## Jennifer C

David_FL said:


> 727.77 including shipping from Higuchi in Japan. Comes via Express Air Mail and arrives in thre to five says. Last time I got one I ordered it on Monday and it arrived on Wednesday in Florida!! Quicker than Fed Exp or Airborne if it had come from the USA.
> 
> Highly recommend Katsu at Higuchi. Good,fair and honest person to deal with.
> 
> David


Do you have a link or is Katsu a member here. 727.77 isn't too bad, I was considering getting him a Movado Sapphire, which an AD is willing to give to me for $1,100 CAD (cash only and no tax), it's the cheapest I've seen anywhere and comes with full warranty. Still undecided though :-(


----------



## David_FL

Jennifer C said:


> Do you have a link or is Katsu a member here. 727.77 isn't too bad, I was considering getting him a Movado Sapphire, which an AD is willing to give to me for $1,100 CAD (cash only and no tax), it's the cheapest I've seen anywhere and comes with full warranty. Still undecided though :-(


http://www.higuchi-inc.com/index-e.html

I think the Orient Star is a better looking watch and certainly more unique and he won't see anyone else with one.

DAvid


----------



## Jennifer C

David_FL said:


> http://www.higuchi-inc.com/index-e.html
> 
> I think the Orient Star is a better looking watch and certainly more unique and he won't see anyone else with one.
> 
> DAvid


Thanks for the link.

As for the Orient, yes it is very unique and he does already have another Movado and the Orient is cheaper which is always good for the wallet . I am a little worried about the size of the watch, I hope its not too big, he has small wrists and doesn't like big watches, the movado fits perfectly.


----------



## David_FL

Jennifer C said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> As for the Orient, yes it is very unique and he does already have another Movado and the Orient is cheaper which is always good for the wallet . I am a little worried about the size of the watch, I hope its not too big, he has small wrists and doesn't like big watches, the movado fits perfectly.


It only looks big in William's review because William is not a "big guy". I've got the opposite concerns that it is going to be too small. It's somewhere between 39.5 and 40 mm which is not huge by any stretch of the imagination.

It seems to be about the same size as Oris Antiler I have, maybe just a mil or two larger but not much and it's a "small" dial watch. Actually so small it's hard to see the date on it most of the time.

Unless your friend is 130 lbs and has VERY small wrist I would think he would love it. And who wants to see another Mondavo anyway? I think with that watch as with many others you are pay 100% to 150% more than what you should just for them name. Now if he's a "name snob" or something then he might like the Mondavo. But if he is more into quality than just a name then I would suggest the Orient. I think it's beautiful and so does everyone I know that I have shown, via Intenet, the photos of it.

Good luck in what ever you decide to get.


----------



## Jennifer C

I'm probably going to get him the Orient, just have to wait a few weeks. Hopefully by then you'd have some pictures of yours.


----------



## David_FL

Jennifer C said:


> I'm probably going to get him the Orient, just have to wait a few weeks. Hopefully by then you'd have some pictures of yours.


I hope I can do that. Right now mine is somewhere between Japan, the US and Panama. Bitting bullets and taking Valium awaiting its arrival. :-x


----------



## David_FL

As you know I have one of these on order and it should be in my hands in about a week. I bet I've looked at all your photos at least 100 times each trying to decide if I order the right watch or not. I think I have but only time will tell.

I can say that the only think I see based on the photos that I would change is the minute and second hand. I wish they were longer and would almost touch the inner rim of the case. For some reason I just like seeing that in a watch. Kind of makes the second hand seem "attached" at the opposite end or something.

Maybe I've had too many glasses of wine today, it's my birthday so that's a good excuse I guess, or at least the best one I can come up with at the moment for such a trivial suggestion or comment.

I can say that I am very excited about getting this watch. Almost as excited as getting my Spring Drive almost three years ago.

This is my first Orient and by what people say here it probably won't be my last.

Also I just ordered a Blue Mako last week and it's suppose to be in Panama tomorrow, just a day late for my birthday. :-| Oh well at least it made it to Panama! Seems like everyone likes the Mako's too. I hope I like it as much as everyone else but I'm sure I will.

David
Boquete, Panama


----------



## johnbaz

hello sir

firstly, let me say that this i a beautiful pieceb-)b-)

would the case be gold filled or solid gold?, also, what is roughly the case dia (it looks nice and large;-))



kind regards, john:-!


----------



## David_FL

johnbaz said:


> hello sir
> 
> firstly, let me say that this i a beautiful pieceb-)b-)
> 
> would the case be gold filled or solid gold?, also, what is roughly the case dia (it looks nice and large;-))
> 
> kind regards, john:-!


The watch is plated using the IP method which is suppose to be much better than standard gold plating. From what I was told him makes the plating harder than the underlying base steel some way.

I cut and pasteed some size info from a Japanese site that has the watch for sale.


厚み：14.3mm
横径：39.5mm
縦径：46mm
I can only assume that it 39.5 mm across the dial and 46 across including the crown and 14.3 mm thick.

Mine is now at the JFK airport in NYC where it will clear customs and then to Miami to my forwarding service who will then send it to me here in Panama. So it's getting closer and closer to me every day but I still don't have it o|

David


----------



## music_healing

David_FL said:


> The watch is plated using the IP method which is suppose to be much better than standard gold plating. From what I was told him makes the plating harder than the underlying base steel some way.
> 
> I cut and pasteed some size info from a Japanese site that has the watch for sale.
> 
> 
> 厚み：14.3mm
> 横径：39.5mm
> 縦径：46mm
> I can only assume that it 39.5 mm across the dial and 46 across including the crown and 14.3 mm thick.
> 
> Mine is now at the JFK airport in NYC where it will clear customs and then to Miami to my forwarding service who will then send it to me here in Panama. So it's getting closer and closer to me every day but I still don't have it o|
> 
> David


Passion ... David

I order os rose gold, just telling orient
hei i want that type

i even forget bout it

after 1 month, manager come to my hospital, give me a little surprise

os rose gold, i could have it for 1 week
if i like it, just pay 600 usd, if not, give it back to showroom
hahaha


----------



## David_FL

music_healing said:


> Passion ... David
> 
> I order os rose gold, just telling orient
> hei i want that type
> 
> i even forget bout it
> 
> after 1 month, manager come to my hospital, give me a little surprise
> 
> os rose gold, i could have it for 1 week
> if i like it, just pay 600 usd, if not, give it back to showroom
> hahaha


Tell the manager to drop by and see me anytime he wants to. I paid over $100 more than you did and I had to have mine mailed to me. 

By the way, just found out my watch has arrived in Miami and should leave Miami for Panama on Monday and I will have it two or three days later. I am really excited to get this Orient. I just got a Blue Mako delivered to me in Panama today and it's is one hell of a watch for $132. Heck it's a hell of a watch for three or four times that.

David in Panama


----------



## johnbaz

David_FL said:


> The watch is plated using the IP method which is suppose to be much better than standard gold plating. From what I was told him makes the plating harder than the underlying base steel some way.
> 
> I cut and pasteed some size info from a Japanese site that has the watch for sale.
> 
> 
> 厚み：14.3mm
> 横径：39.5mm
> 縦径：46mm
> I can only assume that it 39.5 mm across the dial and 46 across including the crown and 14.3 mm thick.
> 
> Mine is now at the JFK airport in NYC where it will clear customs and then to Miami to my forwarding service who will then send it to me here in Panama. So it's getting closer and closer to me every day but I still don't have it o|
> 
> David


hello david and thanks for the reply;-)

i think the 46mm could be the measurement from top to bottom..:think:

kind regards, john


----------



## David_FL

johnbaz said:


> hello david and thanks for the reply;-)
> 
> i think the 46mm could be the measurement from top to bottom..:think:
> 
> kind regards, john


Not sure what the 46 mm is either. Might include the lugs or something. :-s

David


----------



## David_FL

William I got my watch in today here in Panama. It's a beautiful watch but sure does seem to look smaller on my wrist than yours and I think I've got small wrist. I have a major problem with it though. The reflection in the crystal is HORRIBLE. If there is any light that is in the room or through a window, etc. it has a hugh reflection in the saphire crystal. So bad that I can barley read what time it is. I'm very disapointed that they did not put an AR coating on this watch, especially at this price point. I bet it would not add $5 to the cost of making it.

Does anyone know if I can get an AR coating on this crystal? Other than that and the watch seeming a little samll (39.5 to 40 MM) I think it's really pretty and the quality is right up there with some watches costing twice as much. Don't know how well it's keeping time yet as I only got it a few hours ago. But I will let you know how well it's keeping time in a few days from now.

BTW, the reflection on my Orient Blue Mako is much less that on this watch. Side by side in the same light the Mako is VERY readable and this one is not.

David in Panama

Update one week later

I really like this watch a lot. The reflections don't seem to matter as much anymore. The watch is stunning and very elegant looking. It goes as well with jeans and a T-Shirt as it does with dress cloths. Although I threw all my suits and ties away when I moved to Panama and haven't missed them at all.


----------



## Jennifer C

David_FL said:


> William I got my watch in today here in Panama. It's a beautiful watch but sure does seem to look smaller on my wrist than yours and I think I've got small wrist. I have a major problem with it though. The reflection in the crystal is HORRIBLE. If there is any light that is in the room or through a window, etc. it has a hugh reflection in the saphire crystal. So bad that I can barley read what time it is. I'm very disapointed that they did not put an AR coating on this watch, especially at this price point. I bet it would not add $5 to the cost of making it.
> 
> Does anyone know if I can get an AR coating on this crystal? Other than that and the watch seeming a little samll (39.5 to 40 MM) I think it's really pretty and the quality is right up there with some watches costing twice as much. Don't know how well it's keeping time yet as I only got it a few hours ago. But I will let you know how well it's keeping time in a few days from now.
> 
> BTW, the reflection on my Orient Blue Mako is much less that on this watch. Side by side in the same light the Mako is VERY readable and this one is not.
> 
> David in Panama


Too bad about the reflection, don't know if this is a problem for all of the WZ0031DE or just yours. I had my brother order it the other night, will be shipped in the 18th.


----------



## David_FL

I"m sure he will like it a lot. It's a beautiful watch and if he is not a watch "perfectionist" he probably won't even notice the reflections. I'm checking into a new crystal for it or to have this on get an AR coating on it.

It's definately a daytime or good lighting watch. Unlike the Orient Blue Mako I got a couple of weeks ago for $132 which is a GREAT any lighting watch. That watch still amazes me!!

David in Panama


----------



## Jennifer C

David_FL said:


> I"m sure he will like it a lot. It's a beautiful watch and if he is not a watch "perfectionist" he probably won't even notice the reflections. I'm checking into a new crystal for it or to have this on get an AR coating on it.
> 
> It's definately a daytime or good lighting watch.* Unlike the Orient Blue Mako I got a couple of weeks ago for $132* which is a GREAT any lighting watch. That watch still amazes me!!
> 
> David in Panama


Nice, my other brother just ordered an Orange Mako last week, I think he got it for $89 or something like that, it was on the daily special.


----------



## music_healing

David_FL said:


> William I got my watch in today here in Panama. It's a beautiful watch but sure does seem to look smaller on my wrist than yours and I think I've got small wrist. I have a major problem with it though. The reflection in the crystal is HORRIBLE. If there is any light that is in the room or through a window, etc. it has a hugh reflection in the saphire crystal. So bad that I can barley read what time it is. I'm very disapointed that they did not put an AR coating on this watch, especially at this price point. I bet it would not add $5 to the cost of making it.
> 
> Does anyone know if I can get an AR coating on this crystal? Other than that and the watch seeming a little samll (39.5 to 40 MM) I think it's really pretty and the quality is right up there with some watches costing twice as much. Don't know how well it's keeping time yet as I only got it a few hours ago. But I will let you know how well it's keeping time in a few days from now.
> 
> BTW, the reflection on my Orient Blue Mako is much less that on this watch. Side by side in the same light the Mako is VERY readable and this one is not.
> 
> David in Panama


helo David...

the only thing that annoy me, is the non AR coating
I ask Orient, and they dont do that kind of update

must ask some great watchman in WUS to AR the crystal

luckily, this is my day office watch
so I dont even bothered to AR it :-d


----------



## Jennifer C

Got the watch this morning, looks very nice. It's not too big, however, it is a little thicker than I had expected. I'm sure my brother will love it , will try to post pictures later. Now I need to stop visiting this forum, I ordered 2 more watches today (although,they were considerably cheaper than this one).


----------



## music_healing

Jennifer C said:


> Got the watch this morning, looks very nice. It's not too big, however, it is a little thicker than I had expected. I'm sure my brother will love it , will try to post pictures later. Now I need to stop visiting this forum, I ordered 2 more watches today (although,they were considerably cheaper than this one).


congratulation Jen C

:-!


----------



## David_FL

William, on the Orient Japanese website it states that it is AR coated. It must just be the back and not the back and the front. I'm learning to live with the reflection even though it is the ONLY thing that I don't like about the watch. I think it's going to be one of my favorite watches and I get a lot of compliments when I wear it. It won't be my everyday wear watch by I will wear it probably a day or two a week. I would like to keep it in as good a shape as possible. One day I will give it to my grandson who is now just two years old. I'm sure in twenty years the watch will still be a "classic".

Thanks for all your help in getting this watch. I really do like it.

David
Boquete, Panama


----------



## David_FL

Jennifer,

Congratulations on getting this watch for your brother. He is one lucky guy for sure to have a sister like you. BTW, I'm available for adoption :-d

David
Boquete, Panama


----------



## music_healing

David_FL said:


> Jennifer,
> 
> Congratulations on getting this watch for your brother. He is one lucky guy for sure to have a sister like you. BTW, I'm available for adoption :-d
> 
> David
> Boquete, Panama


well she already got 2 wacther brother then 
:-d


----------



## BenL

Jennifer C said:


> Got the watch this morning, looks very nice. It's not too big, however, it is a little thicker than I had expected. I'm sure my brother will love it , will try to post pictures later. Now I need to stop visiting this forum, I ordered 2 more watches today (although,they were considerably cheaper than this one).


Which 2 other watches, Jennifer?


----------



## Jennifer C

BenL said:


> Which 2 other watches, Jennifer?


Some cheap (less than $20) Casio's, ordered them just for laughs.


----------



## BenL

Jennifer C said:


> Some cheap (less than $20) Casio's, ordered them just for laughs.


:-!


----------



## Jennifer C

A couple of photos:


----------



## BenL

Jennifer C said:


> A couple of photos:


Very nice. Didn't realize that model was available in the US already. :-!


----------



## Jennifer C

BenL said:


> Very nice. Didn't realize that model was available in the US already. :-!


Is it available in the US? I had ordered this from Japan.


----------



## IcedOut

I got the gift the other day from Jennifer. I love the watch!! Awesome!! :-! Thanks a million! You are still not getting my car for your B-Day!! haha


----------



## BenL

Jennifer C said:


> Is it available in the US? I had ordered this from Japan.


Ah, no wonder...


----------



## BenL

IcedOut said:


> I got the gift the other day from Jennifer. I love the watch!! Awesome!! :-! Thanks a million! You are still not getting my car for your B-Day!! haha


Ah, so _you're_ the recipient of the watch! What a generous gesture from Jennifer. :-!


----------



## David_FL

BenL said:


> Very nice. Didn't realize that model was available in the US already. :-!


IcedOut,

Is that a BMW motoycycle hiding under that Orient. I got one just like it two weeks ago and just love it. Also got a BMW 1200 GS ;-)

David
Panama


----------



## IcedOut

David_FL said:


> IcedOut,
> 
> Is that a BMW motoycycle hiding under that Orient. I got one just like it two weeks ago and just love it. Also got a BMW 1200 GS ;-)
> 
> David
> Panama


Not a BMW, but close, it's a Honda RC51


----------



## shefful

I've been reading the posts about this watch and I'm seriously thinking of buying one later this year. I was wondering if there is anybody who has actually seen the non-gold plated WZ0011DE. Although I like the WZ0031DE better (from what I see in the pictures), I'm pretty sure it would not sit on my wrist for as long as it deserves. That's why I'm also considering the WZ0011DE with a leather strap. Any thought about that?

Have an excellent weekend!


----------



## lostinspace

Thanks for the review and great pictures. I normally don't like any gold at all on my watches, but this beauty makes me reconsider.


----------



## Milanche78

Wow, the black one is also great, it's really hard to decide between these 2!


----------



## Beau8

Fantastic looking photo~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## supawabb

Fantastic photos. Beautiful watch. Be even nicer I think if the lume in the hands and dial were more white than so greenish in color.


----------



## olegatr

supawabb said:


> ..Beautiful watch....


Few pictures of my just received watch -


----------



## David_FL

I've seen that watch before. I think it was just two days ago when I saw it. Oh yea, it was on my wrist. I love it. I only wish it was about 42 or 44 MM rather than 38 but I can live with it.

What I am really impressed with is how easy the day and date change. Faster than another other watch I own or have ever seen.

Enjoy,
David
Boquete, Panama


----------



## Desotti

This O.S. still one of my favorite japanese watches, a true and simple beauty!










Mine says hi. 

Cheers!


----------



## David_FL

I also have the exact watch and it's one of my favorites. I only wish it was about 41 or 41 millimeters. It's 38 and wears small on my wrist. But since it's a Japanese market only watch I can understand why they kept it at 38 mils. It's not as accurate as my Seiko Alpinist which was about half the cost. It is gaining about 15 to 20 seconds a day while the Alpinist is close to about 5 seconds a day.


----------



## David_FL

*Re: Orient Star Classic Rose Gold WZ0031DE - Plating coming off*

I purchased this watch about three years ago (apx) and really liked it. I've only worn it about 100 times since I got it. I've got quite a few watches and rotate them quite often. When not being worn they are in a watch box. I keep care of them. A few weeks ago I noticed that the gold plating is pealing off between the 7 and 10 position. I wear it on my left arm so it's never exposed to being scratched. Also the clasp is starting to peal off. I purchased it from Higuchi in Japan and had it shipped to me in Panama. I've spoken to him about this and he ask me to send it back to him and he will send it back to Orient for "repair". The only way to do this from Panama is via courier which will cost about $200 so I don't know if it's worth it or not. If I did and they put the same plating on it then the same problem might happen again. It's aggravating for a $1,000 watch to do this. Anyone got any idea if Orient would even fix it for free or should I have it done by someone else in the USA who I could pay to put a "thinker" plating on it. I also had to take it to a local jeweler in Panama a couple of weeks ago because the date would not set. They day could be set but the date did nothing when I tried to change it. The only way to change the date was to advance it 24 hours for as many days as needed. Another aggravation. Luckily the jeweler fixed it in five minutes and did not even charge me for it so that was nice. Anyone got any ideas???


----------



## eXis10z

*Re: Orient Star Classic Rose Gold WZ0031DE - Plating coming off*

Apologies for bumping an old thread but those who owns this may I know how's the gold plating holding up?


----------



## Miky Tomo

music_healing said:


> Dial of the watch :
> Consist of two layer : lower layer and upper layer. It is so beautifully done, how the 2 dial perfectly each each other
> Upper layer consist of two pattern : outer pattern and inner patter
> Lower layer is the sub dial..
> 
> Watch has 3 Sub Dial - each sub dial is decorated by rose gold border in various style
> Each sub dial , has it owns beautiful pattern . that is embossed pattern.. not printed, embossed pattern.. how incredible the detail from each embossed subdial pattern
> 
> I still try to get the best pictures with my pocket cam. its so hard
> I deliberately give harsh light , in order to try to show the multiple pattern of dial and subdial.. Later on, if I could get better pictures. i would update


Is a very beautiful watch


----------

